# Self storage



## wolfrespecter190 (Mar 22, 2016)

Say you're downsizing and want to store some of your stuff temporarily - sofas, a bookcase, stuff like that. Self storage seems to offer the obvious option even in Egypt (as opposed to simply renting a small, cheap flat) because it's usually convenient and secure.

A slightly detailed web search doesn't turn up many options, though. What I've found so far is either too big and consequently more expensive than necessary or devoid of any details.

Anybody have experience with this sort of thing? Suggestions? Discouragements?


----------

